# IRC chat



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

Just in case anyone uses mIRC, I thought I'd point out that I run a live realtime chat there called #americankenpo on the dal.net server. It's small now but hopefully more people will come there.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2001)

Went there a couple days back.  Only one other fella there (forgot his nick), who seemed a bit disappointed that I wasn't a Kenpo practitioner.  Do you have any usual times that you'd be on yourself?

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

I like to go on around the morning or late at night. It's for any martial artists who want to chat. Not just Kenpo.

Except for that Renegade guy. He's outa the club!


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 15, 2001)

Speaking of IRC...you efnet fans are welcome to check out #Kungfu.  All martial arts are welcome.  My name's Sakki on there.

Have a good one,

Jay


----------

